# Question's concerning acouple books



## LK600 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello,  Just wanted feedback concerning two "books" (ones 6 volumes).

1)  Gould's History of Freemasonry Throughout the world by Dudley Wright (6 volume set)

2)  Liber Spirituum (which may be pretty far out there for some)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the value (not financial) of either?  Thanks!


----------



## Raymond Walters (Sep 9, 2017)

I see value in ALL books (within reason and one's financial attainability)


----------



## Raymond Walters (Sep 9, 2017)

There is always searching for books in online libraries if one doesn't mind that. The goal is to obtain the material and study it...


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 10, 2017)

I say they look pretty good but it's whatever you're into. Some guys like the historical, George Washington type stuff and others like esoteric, Hermetic type stuff. Regardie, Cicero and Hall do some interesting books if you're into more 'out there' type of stuff. Cicero is an actual Mason, 'high up' in the YR, SR and SRICF. He found the most legit, modern H.O.G.D. version. Hall may have been a Mason. I've read he was a 33rd but then I've also read that it was honorary in that he never was BL but just given the 33rd due to his contributions. Not for sure though. I'm sure others could clarify that. The Rosicrucians by Mcintosh is a combination of historical and esoteric. It's a pretty easy read as well.  A Garden of Pomegranate by Regardie ( I've heard is a good beginner book in more 'fringe' type reads.) I have just received it yesterday and have yet to start it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 10, 2017)

HOGD?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 10, 2017)

O

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 11, 2017)

LK600 said:


> ...1)  Gould's History of Freemasonry Throughout the world by Dudley Wright (6 volume set)..



I have e-copies of that and found it interesting (and generally accurate). I've never read it all, just the sections I was interested in...


----------



## LK600 (Sep 15, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> >Gould's History of Freemasonry Throughout the world
> 
> If you are interested in the unexpurgated version then the editions from the 1880s are preferable.  They can be found on line.
> 
> ...



So.. Liber Spirituum would be a no?


----------



## LK600 (Sep 15, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> A Garden of Pomegranate by Regardie ( I've heard is a good beginner book in more 'fringe' type reads.)  I have just received it yesterday and have yet to start it. Looking forward to it.



Would be interested in your thoughts on it when completed.


----------



## LK600 (Sep 20, 2017)

Just purchased this book (had a hard time finding it in hardback):

Observing the Craft: The Pursuit of Excellence in Masonic Labour and Observance By Andrew Hammer






I've been really looking forward to getting this book, and wondered if anyone here has read it and can give their thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hardback is hard to find nowadays for a lot of books. Like many bottles that were glass before are now all turning plastic. We are cheapening the quality of everything of our era.


----------



## LK600 (Sep 20, 2017)

> Hardback is hard to find nowadays for a lot of books. Like many bottles that were glass before are now all turning plastic. We are cheapening the quality of everything of our era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LK600 (Sep 20, 2017)

looks like a messed up the code lol. sorry


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 20, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Just purchased this book (had a hard time finding it in hardback):
> 
> Observing the Craft: The Pursuit of Excellence in Masonic Labour and Observance By Andrew Hammer
> I've been really looking forward to getting this book, and wondered if anyone here has read it and can give their thoughts?  Thanks



I’m a fan. I’ve read it several times and bought signed, hardbound copies for two of my lodges.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 19, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Some guys like the historical, George Washington type stuff and others like esoteric, Hermetic type stuff.


I like both leaning toward the esoteric.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 19, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I like both leaning toward the esoteric.



Yes me too, although, I'll dabble in historical things sometimes. The problem there is they are 'facts' and don't get the wheels turning as much for me. Some esoteric books are so tough to comprehend sometimes but you just have to dig through it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 19, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Some esoteric books are so tough to comprehend sometimes but you just have to dig through it.


I slogged through the origional version of Morals and Dogma....one of the hardest things that I have ever done in my life, lol.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 19, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> I slogged through the origional version of Morals and Dogma....one of the hardest things that I have ever done in my life, lol.



I haven't even began to try that one although I've heard it's a must.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 20, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I haven't even began to try that one although I've heard it's a must.


If you do, make sure you get DeHoyos's annotated version.  I tried M&D years ago, and gave up.  Now, with the DeHoyos version, I'm about halfway through.  It's still a tough read, but Art's annotations help make a lot more sense out of it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 20, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I haven't even began to try that one although I've heard it's a must.


Yeah, I was lucky if I understood 20% of it. I then read the annotated version by Arturo de Hoyos and it was MUCH easier to read and understand. This is the version that I recommend if you are going to read it.


----------



## David612 (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m currently reading Morals and Dogma, very fascinating and Pike had some definite ideas which are great food for thought


----------

